

Show HN: A delightful, performance-focused Redis client for Node.js - luin
https://github.com/luin/ioredis

======
djanowski
Looks good. Add yourself to
[http://redis.io/clients](http://redis.io/clients).

~~~
luin
It's a recommended client now:
[http://redis.io/clients#nodejs](http://redis.io/clients#nodejs)

